# archery only wma



## lightsout2011 (Nov 23, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone has hunted these areas?  Was thinking about going over holiday weekend. Thanks. Any help appreciated.


----------



## mattech (Nov 23, 2014)

Most I have been to, are just small portions of a particular WMA, not a lot of ground to cover, just somewhere to close for gun use. I went to a WMA in southeast ga, and the archery only area was litterally a strip of woods about 30 yards wide by about 200 yards long between an road and a railroad.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 23, 2014)

The Broad River WMA or it may be called the Upper Broad River WMA  at Danielsville is supposed to be a good archery only WMA .


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 24, 2014)

elmodel has some good deer an getting a good bit of hogs on it here lately


----------



## lightsout2011 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 28, 2014)

Elmodel, Alexander, West Pt Corp land, and Dixie Creek have good bowhunting with little hunter pressure


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 28, 2014)

How is Berry Creek?  the area near Rum Creek?


----------



## trial&error (Nov 29, 2014)

There are parts of it you could shoot over 300yds, there are a few places where you have some woods to hunt at berry creek.  sign in and go give it a once over.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> How is Berry Creek?  the area near Rum Creek?



Been hunting it for years, never seen a deer from the tree. I have jumped a couple scouting though.


----------



## lucky buck (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree on not seeing anything on the archery tract for Rum Creek. Lord knows I have scouted the heck out of it. Good luck to anyone who wants to hunt it. Congratulations to anyone who shoots a decent buck there.


----------



## BassCatMike (Nov 30, 2014)

beery creek archery area use to be my favorite wma to hunt. 
I've gotten a lot of deer off there over the years. haven't hunted it since they reduced the size of it. the part of it they took out was where I hunted. I did get a doe and a six point right behind the camp one year.


----------

